# MP277 Über LAN auf DP zugreifen?



## Aboden (2 Februar 2009)

Hallo
Habe ein MP277 das über Profibus DP mit einer 315er kommuniziert.
Besteht die Möglichkeit über die MP277 LAN-Schnittstelle mit einem PG auf den DP zuzugreifen?


----------



## Maxl (3 Februar 2009)

mit einem MP277, welches rein also Visu läuft gehts nicht
läuft darauf WinAc/MP (also die Soft-PLC), dann sollte es möglich sein


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Februar 2009)

...ja mit WinAC MP geht es...


----------

